# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Grammar; should the "L" be capitalized

## ant2ne

For example, on a resume one might say "I supported the Linux servers", but should the L be capitalized? You would capitalize S in Solaris. But not u in unix unless it was Solaris Unix. Or Ubuntu Linux. Am I right?

----------


## QIII

Linus Torvalds and the Linux Foundation both capitalize it.

----------


## yetimon_64

> Linus Torvalds and the Linux Foundation both capitalize it.


I'd say that is a pretty good example to follow if in doubt.




> ... But not u in unix unless it was Solaris Unix...


I'd tend to capitalize at least the first letter of Unix as well considering the trademarked name is actually "UNIX" (fully capitalized). "UNIX" the trademark is taken from an acronym of the name "Uniplexed Information And Computer Systems". On some sites I've viewed any instance of the name "Unix" is often fully capitalized as "UNIX" as a result of being a trademarked name.

On a resume or any document of importance I'd tend to capitalize at least the first letter if not all of them; whichever I chose I'd try to use it consistently throughout the document. My opinion only, not a grammatical rule as such.

Regards, yeti.

----------


## oldfred

Google tells me this, or all caps:



> Unix (officially UNIX) is *a registered trademark of The Open Group*  that refers to a family of computer operating systems and tools  conforming to The Open Group Base Specification, Issue 7 (also known as  POSIX. 1-2008 or IEEE Std 1003.1 - 2008).Dec 13, 2022


And Google says Linux trademark:



> _Linux_ is a word-mark, meaning that any form of the word is covered by the _trademark_ registration. This includes all-caps (“_LINUX_®”) or the standard capitalized ...


https://www.linuxfoundation.org/legal/trademark-usage
https://www.linuxfoundation.org/legal/the-linux-mark

----------


## mIk3_08

> Linus Torvalds and the Linux Foundation both capitalize it.


I agree. Regards and cheers

----------

